# The differences i386 and amd64?



## valhalla (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I`m sorry I was asked alot. I just want to know the differences between FreeBSD i386 and amd64. In the past I was asking which version of FreeBSD for my Intel Atom based in my netbook, then many answered it`s amd64 fits for your netbook. But lately I was downloaded the FreeBSD-Release 8.2 for i386 and it was installed in my netbook, nothing wrong with the installation, the systems also. And I can install the amd64 version too in my netbook, so the question is, what`s the differences?because there are no problems for i386 installed in my netbook. But in the forum all the answer recomended amd64 version for my netbook, Intel Atom based.


Best regards,


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2011)

i386 is 32-bit, amd64 is 64-bit.  64-bit processors can run either, but may perform better at 64 bits.


----------



## ian-nai (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have a 64 bit processor then run a 64 bit OS.
If you have a 32 bit processor then run a 32 bit OS.

32 bit maxes out with addressable memory space.  There are "hacks" to make 32 bit processors address more memory spaces than they normally can, but the rough limits seem to be:
-3 gigabytes of ram
-2 terrabytes of HDD space has nothing to do with it 
-what ever 3 gigabytes of address space is 'equivalent' to in numbers of files.*

*I have a Mac OS X Time Machine backup drive which a 32 bit processor can't rsync but a 64 bit processor can.

For reference:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64_bit

In FreeBSD-land, ZFS works best in a 64 bit environment (though ZFS is overkill for a netbook and really most desktop applications).  I can't think of any more FreeBSD specific differences between 32 bit and 64 bit environments.  I'm sure someone else will recall them.


----------



## valhalla (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for all the answers guys...that gave me many clue...thanks again.

(Sorry my english not very good...  )


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2011)

ian-nai said:
			
		

> -2 terrabytes of HDD space


Harddisk space has nothing to do with it.


----------

